# Epson C120 Or Epson 1400 for Transfers



## Key (May 23, 2008)

I figure you guys up here can help me make a decision on what printer to get I already have the *Epson C120* but I haven't open the box yet because I was thinking that maybe I should get the *Epson 1400* since it's a wide format printer.

Also I didn't want to use a CIS system so I guess the next question is how do the 2 different inks compare to each other? or should I say the 2 different printers.

I just to make sure I give people a good quality shirt that's not going to fade right away. And do Solvent transfer last longer?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a post of a pm Spank and I thought we should share with everyone - just in case one day - someone else had similar questions and could possibly benefit from the information. I always figure, once the typing is done, it's a shame to keep it hidden in pm, keeping the info on the boards has the potential to benefit many, where as pm's benefit one. 

The reason I chose this thread was because the c88 and the c120 are fundamentally the same as far as format size and the standard ink they come with: Durabrite. So this pm is completely on topic for the original question posted in this thread. A day late and probably a dollar short, but the Q in this thread never got a response, and this will address that as well. Here we go, with Spank's a-ok to put his pm out here (thanks, Spank): 



spankthafunk said:


> I noticed in a post you have a couple of Epson 1400s. Would you mind answering a couple of questions for me, for I am new and only used to Screen Printing.
> 
> The Epson 88 and 1400 are for printin transfers correct?
> 
> ...


 


girlzndollz said:


> spankthafunk said:
> 
> 
> > I_ noticed in a post you have a couple of Epson 1400s. Would you mind answering a couple of questions for me, for I am new and only used to Screen Printing._
> ...


Have a great day,


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for reposting this Kelly. That is my philosophy exactly 



> I always figure, once the typing is done, it's a shame to keep it hidden in pm, keeping the info on the boards has the potential to benefit many, where as pm's benefit one.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You're welcome, Rodney. I have a few more follow ups to post here as well. I am really glad Spank is comfortable with this. Here we go - to follow ups:



spankthafunk said:


> haha No worries, this was a great explanation! Definently post away, I just didn't want to take up any more posts on this. Sometimes when you post, you get partial answers also, but you have completely provided me with everyone I was asking. Thank you!
> 
> What kind of inks usually come with these printers? Are they dye inks? I guess the question is if you buy a c88, does it come with dye ink? And then you just need to buy pigment ink for it?


 


girlzndollz said:


> Thank you, Spank. I remember when I joined, I got bits and pieces of info from different people. Like puzzle parts one at a time. From there, I decided when I finally had knowledge, I was going to give complete answers, the best I could anyway... so I completely relate to what you are saying... but thanks for the remark. It makes me feel good, because it lets me know I am giving the kind of help I wanted to try to give folks.
> 
> Okay, the c88 comes with Durabrite ink, which is a pigment ink. You can use the Durabrite, and if you get color shifting, you can switch over the a 3rd party re-fill cart or bulk ink system to get away from the color shifting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have to type more than quotes to be able to post it so I'll say here is the next set of pm's from us: 



spankthafunk said:


> Awesome. And you said the 1400s come with the Claria ink, correct?
> 
> So I dont want to beat a dead bush, but can you just tell me I have this right:
> 
> ...





girlzndollz said:


> _
> 
> 
> spankthafunk said:
> ...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

_


spankthafunk said:



Awesome, then it sounds like if I buy one of these cheaper heat presses (the Seika from SunIE - $295) I'm reading about, then I might be up and running for almost under $600.

Click to expand...

_It could definitely happen. 

_


spankthafunk said:



I hope I'm not bothering you with questions, we can take this to the forum if you would rather everyone see all this. or keep copying, but which papers do you recommend for darks?

Click to expand...

_No problem at all.  I'll just add them to that thread. We've already done all the typing, no sense in typing them twice. I'm glad you are good with us posting a copy there tho. 

The paper for darks that I like is Ironall Dark. There have been quality issues lately, but when there are no issues, that is my fav paper: colorfast, stretches with the shirt instead of cracking, and is does not have a heavy hand, tho being a dark paper, it does have a hand. I am going to test JetWear (the same paper as Alpha Gold for darks but less expensive) as my #2 paper. 

Hey, I hope things go great for you with the heat transfers. It's really a pretty fun and simple process, once you get it down pat. Hopefully it helps you and yours get into that place of your dreams. All the best to you, Spank. 

Look up a thread called "lasting image" when you are ready to press your shirt. I wrote a post about how to heat press step-by-step. Removing moisture, stretching the shirt, etc, and the reasons why. Hopefully it will help everything go very smoothly for you right from the start.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would choose the c120 for economic reasons. The cost of the c120 is less and it also uses less ink cartridges and it has double black cartridges. ... JB


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Great answers Kelly, thanks!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Couple of questions refill cartridges, figured I'd keep this out of the PM and all the reposting. 

1) The c120s can use refill cartridges correct?

2) Can you recommend which ones are best and/or which ones are the most affordable?

3) Will there be any problems with the new refill cartridges, if I initially print with the cartridges that the printer comes with? In other words, will I get clogging or will I need to flush out the old inks if I install new cartridges?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

spankthafunk said:


> Couple of questions refill cartridges, figured I'd keep this out of the PM and all the reposting.
> 
> 1) The c120s can use refill cartridges correct?


Yes. They definitely can.



> 2) Can you recommend which ones are best and/or which ones are the most affordable?


I did not buy the refill carts yet (must get to this because of the ink costs.) But, after all the reading I have done, I would follow my friend Melissa/angelicendeavors to this supplier. Other folks have used this supplier for their c88's and c120's. If you do a search for inkjetcarts.us, you'll find reviews on this supplier. Most seem happy, but not everyone, but I always think with things like these carts and bulk systems, it's not always going to go smooth for each user and some folks may not be happy.
Find Ink Jet Carts:Epson:C Models:C120

This is a link to the page for the c120. There are certainly other suppliers of re-fill carts. The forum sponsor's carry systems (I don't know who carries carts and who carries bulk.) There's also dyesubshop.com. 

There are more than that, but I don't remember many of them because when I finally decided on the above system, I stopped storing alot of the other info in my head. A search of the forum will bring back alot more info on it.

I am happy with what I know about the above. I hear installation can be tough, but once installed - folks seem reallyyyyyy happy. Sounded good to me. 



> 3) Will there be any problems with the new refill cartridges, if I initially print with the cartridges that the printer comes with? In other words, will I get clogging or will I need to flush out the old inks if I install new cartridges?


 
This I am not positive. You know what, I will post a thread as I would like to know definitively as well.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Spank: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t58647.html#post348246


----------



## SmokeyMtnDivas (Jul 7, 2017)

I have an epson 1400 that i just got free from a thrift store.... (it works fine!!) 
I am interested i switching it to a CIS system for the sublimate ink... is there a link here or do you know where I can look that information up?
TIA!





Have a great day,[/QUOTE]


----------

